# Barco 701s



## Guest (May 14, 2008)

Most recent asking price is 80 pounds (~160USD)

The projector is in the UK and is not for sale by me. 

http://www.speakerplans.com/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=14041


Hope someone benefits from this.


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

That's appearantly a CRT projector. What do you mean "saw it"? Its picture? It also seams not to have the suitable inputs for HT?? Also too cheap to be true?

Can you elaborate?


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2008)

I saw, the thread linked to, in which a guy is selling a Barco 701s for 80pounds in the UK. Even with added shipping this should be a deal, as i think they go for closer to a grand used in the states. 
The price is so low because the guy wants to be rid of it. The thread starts off as 150pounds, and eventually gets down to 80pounds. I don't know much about projectors, but i know that CRT's are desirable for a nice HT.

As far as too good to be true. It is in the "Stuff for sale" section of a reputable audio forum. The listing is by a long time member who has no reputation of ripping off others. 

If you care to, check it out; hope this gives a little more clarity.

Peter.


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

hifiger said:


> . I don't know much about projectors, but i know that CRT's are desirable for a nice HT.


Yes and no :bigsmile: Just have a look at the stickies for more information.


> As far as too good to be true. It is in the "Stuff for sale" section of a reputable audio forum. The listing is by a long time member who has no reputation of ripping off others.
> 
> If you care to, check it out; hope this gives a little more clarity.


I'll do, thanks a lot Peter!


----------



## tbase1 (Nov 10, 2006)

If you're new to crt's this is a easy projector to learn. Hopefully the crt's are not burned. I've owned at least ten of these. When you change the lenses to color corrected it really shines. I would not go over a 106" screen and feed it component video directly.


----------

